# Audi Driver: Actress, 'Friday Night Lights' Vixen, Yankee Fan, Sexiest Woman Alive - Minka Kelly Rolls in an Audi Q5 S-line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's fair to say that actress Minka Kelly has it going on. Okay, so her character Lila graduated off of highschool football show _Friday Night Lights_ (surprisingly rare in teen TV drama), but she's not for lack of activity. Minka also starred in the movie _The Roomate_ alongside Leighton Meester earlier this spring and, oh yeah, was named Esquire Magazine's Sexiest Woman Alive back in October. The Yankee reference? She was dating Jeter... at least around the time of the Esquire piece. We're not up to speed on the current goings on of Jeter.

So what does Minka drive when she's out and about? CelebrityCarsBlog has published shots today of Minka getting in a white Q5 S-line. Good choice. It looks like her only kid is her dog but the originally New Mexico native likely still wants something a little rugged. We'd love to say she had us when we learned she drove something cool but likely she had most of us before that.

Want to learn more about Minka? Hit the several links detailed below.

* Minka Kelly and her Audi Q5 on CelebrityCarsBlog.com *

* Minka Kelly is Esquire's Sexiest Woman of the Year on Esquire.com *

* The Roomate Official Website *


----------

